# Beginning my fat loss journey, ADVICE!



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys.

Just a quick post to ask for any final chunks of advice you will have before I start my quest to drop the fat tomorrow!

I am 19 years old, 5 foot 11 and 200lbs. I would love to be a lean 180lbs, maybe even lower! But here goes...

Here is my diet plan with supplements included.

7.30am Breakfast - Oat so simple, protein shake (1 scoop) 1 CLA Capsule

11.00am Snack - Protein shake (2 scoops), Banana

1.30pm Lunch - Tuna/Chicken/Steak and salad, 1 CLA Capsule

5.00pm Snack - Protein shake (2 scoops), 2 Ryvita cracker breads and peanut butter

6.00pm Pre-Workout - 2 scoops of BSN No Xplode with 300ml water

6.30pm - 8.00pm - Train

8.00pm Post-Workout - 2 scoops on Anabolic Halo with 240ml water & Protein Shake (1 scoop)

9.00pm Dinner - Steak and salad, 1 CLA Capsule

10.30pm Bed - Protein Shake (1 scoop)

Does this diet look good for losing fat and preserving muscle

mass? Any advice to make it perfect would be great, but I can only really eat around these times.

As for exercise routine, I work out as follows:

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Shoulders

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Back

Friday - Arms

Saturday and Sunday - Rest

This may be subject to change as I plan to start training with a few friends who rest on Mondays and Saturdays.

I also perform at LEAST 30 minutes of cardio after every weights session trying to keep my heart rate as close to 131 as possible, as this is the "fat burning zone"

Do you guys recommend an intense cardio workout or something like a slow jog or an incline walk to keep the heart rate at 131. I have heard an incline walk really does work for burning fat, but wouldn't cross trainer jogging be more efficient as you are working harder?

And advice to make this perfect would be great guys as I am really fed up with how I look and the fat MUST go!

Regards!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would like to see one of those protein shakes go in favour with maybe an apple and some eggs, throw some of the yokes away, probably the 5pm meal would be best do you think you are getting enough heathy fats, I don't, and you could add more fish into your diet....


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

What do you mean by healthy fats? And if i were to add these and fish then do you think I would drop the fat?

Regards.


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm seeing lots of protein shakes there and not much fish.

People tend to avoide fish and I don't know why.

It damn delicious.

Try having salmon 2 or 3 times a week.

Marinade it in soy sauce and grill it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't think many would argue that the main culprit for weight/fat gain is carbs especially simple carbs white bread, sugers ect, where as heathy fats olive oil mono's poly's nuts peanut butter fish oils ect help your body work more efficiently.

I think you would be better aiming to only steadily loose 2lbs a week, and also remember if you are weight training then you will be gaining muscle, which is more dense than fat, so heavier, so don't look at the scales look in the mirror.

Really what you want is not so much to loose weight as to change your body's composition or in other words if you weighed 200 lbs and it was mainly muscle and only a little fat you would be a happy guy right!! so my advice to you is look to gain lean muscle which will in turn take more calories to maintain thus hopfully burning those fat deposits, just one other thing, CLA works best in synergy with L Carnitine...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

if your having steak and salad at 9 you dont need the protien shake at 10 .30 i would also switch at least one of your protien shakes for a solid meal.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys 

So all in all, if I were to stick to this diet and exercise plan, by adding more fish and replacing a shake a day for some fish or protein rich meat, would I drop the fat?

Regards.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

The thing is m8 you need a starting point and this diet is yours,

after a week or so when you weigh in you will either have lost gained or remained the same .

you then need to either reduce cals or increase cardio or if you see a good loss changed nothing.

but until you start you wont know were you are.

also i dont know if you have done this with this diet but you need to work out your macros ,protien,fats ,carbs . your protien will remain constant throughout but the fats and carbs will reduce .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

diets sorted but youre trying to to train too often with no rest.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

times are all to **** m8 every 3 hours food too late and with the way it is now u will not loose any bf. and not enuff carbs and hours to have them.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

thunderman1 said:


> times are all to **** m8 every 3 hours food too late and with the way it is now u will not loose any bf. and not enuff carbs and hours to have them.


Yes, but this is because im unable to eat every three hours due to work, and im pretty sure that if you diet and eat less than you would normally eat, you're going to lose body fat? Also, carbs are low because im not looking to gain weight, i've done tonnes of research on this and apparently if you eat carbs then the fat stores, so a low carb diet is perfect for my goal?

Regards.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

It looks ok to me mate - only one way to find out though eh? :tongue1:

Give it a few weeks and see how it goes - Personally I'd lose BF on that diet, that's why I said it looks ok to me...to others it might not.

You might find that the low carbs could be a bit of a killer - especially with that amount of training [5 out of 7 days] If you do find yourself struggling a bit energy wise you could try some more oats instead of the ryvitta [sp?] and peanut butter. You may also find a cheat meal or a bit of a re-feed day helps you retain some sanity and also help flush you out lol.....it does me. Don't see a cheat meal of a few beers and a pizza a bad thing.

Looking at the diet I'd probably sack off the shake before bed - I don't know portion sizes, but it I am guessing you are getting enough protein for your B/W from looking at all the other supplements you are using and meat sources. I also don't know much about the supps you are using either there so I won't comment on them, but if you do fancy a change you get 25% off Extreme nutrition supps by being a member on here...

Whatever though I understand not everyone can eat every few hours and have to make the best of what they have got and ultimately like I said at the start it's a case of suck it and see matey.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

u have to make time for your meals it wil only take mins to eat or supplement u need carbs to cycle or where are u gonna take the diet after a week or two and no weight lost? im dieting now on 200-500g carbs per day and ill tell u now in 13 weeks iv droped just under 7 stone and 23% bf and i havent lowerd my carbs yet, im talking complex carbs patato, sweet patato, brown rice, brocklie, cabage, etc not simple carbs,and all good fats omega3 fish, full eggs etc but again no carbs at the start of a diet is crap if u eat at rite times sort ya carbs in to low end of the day times and cardio and workout rite u will loose i have done this for many years and il tell u now u will feel like s**t and gain weight beging a diet with no carbs and be weak and flat....i also do cardio and training before first meal to burn more bf, but give it a shot ill wait for ya next post.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't understand what you mean by saying I'll gain weight, how will I gain it? And if I need to cycle carbs because I might not lose weight and then I'll have nothing to cut out, surely doesn't that mean that adding carbs would make it worse and make me gain weight? If I eat carbs and then keep cutting week after week the amount that I eat, if it doesn't work now with the amount I'm on, then there'd be no point of me putting them in? And if the diet I am on doesn't work and I need to cut something out, I could swap the bananas for protein filled foods and I have even considered clenbuterol?

Regards.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> and im pretty sure that if you diet and eat less than you would normally eat, you're going to lose body fat?


so not as simple as that as you want to retain muscle not lose it.

T_man is suggesting restarting your diet from scratch and using cardio and food to lose weight not just eating nowt.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not eating nowt though, I have a good size breakfast, lunch and dinner, but just limit my snacking and try to intake as little carbs as possible. Before I chop and change however, I'll give this diet a chance and see what happens 6 weeks from now.

Thanks for your advice guys 

Regards.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Posting up a list of what you eat and what times is all well and good, but they could be horse sized portions or tiny ones...see what I'm getting at?

You really could do with working out how many calories you are consuming and the macro break downs of each meal, to give you a total of carbs, fat and Protein at the end of it.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Just out of interest, what brand of Protein shakes do you use?

I can see 5 protein shakes a day in that list so this is very important to know. Appologies before hand if I missed it.

I'd swap the Oats so simple for plain oats and throw in a few sultanas.

I'd ditch 2 shakes and add in some eggs and some more simple carbs. (I have scrambles eggs and oatcakes, weird but damn delicious) or some fish with brown rice, brocolli.

I have tried both diet routes, the virtually no carb and the low carb and tbh as long as you have the right carbs as mentioned by Thunderman in smaller than normal quanities you can still lose sensiblw weight and limit associated problems with a virtually no carb diet (fatigue, lack of training energy and generally feeling like s***)

The old 'suck it and see' comment is the best here fella, try it, modify it, try it, modify it etc etc.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> I don't understand what you mean by saying I'll gain weight, how will I gain it? And if I need to cycle carbs because I might not lose weight and then I'll have nothing to cut out, surely doesn't that mean that adding carbs would make it worse and make me gain weight? If I eat carbs and then keep cutting week after week the amount that I eat, if it doesn't work now with the amount I'm on, then there'd be no point of me putting them in? And if the diet I am on doesn't work and I need to cut something out, I could swap the bananas for protein filled foods and I have even considered clenbuterol?


your post is full of if`s and circular thinking.

and presupposing what will and wont work.

tbh matey i dont think you`ll get far whilst thinking like that..stress n rest etc i mentioned in another post...

soz i cant get into circular thinking... 

do you use anti depressants by any chance?


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Have we not already sorted this diet mate.. looks familiar. I would do this:

7.30am Breakfast - Oats with 1 scoop whey mixed with water or 3 eggs on wholemeal bagel.

10.30am Snack - Protein shake (2 scoops), Banana

1.30pm Lunch - Tuna/Chicken/Turkey and small portion rice or jacket potato.

4.30pm Snack - Protein bar (something like CNP Flapjack 300 Kcal 20g protein)

6.00pm Pre-Workout - 2 scoops of BSN No Xplode with 300ml water

6.30pm - 7.30pm - Train

7.30pm Post-Workout - Carb & Protein post work out drink

8.30pm Dinner - Turkey steak and veg or similar

10.30pm Bed - Protein Shake (1 scoop)

I tend to taper off the carbs throughout the day.

Cut out the NO & post workout drink on non training & cardio days.

Change your training to something like this:

Mon - Chest & Arms

Tue - Cardio

Wed - Legs

Thur - off

Fri - Back & Shoulders

Sat - Cardio

Sun - off

Weights 3 days a week is more than enough as is 1 hour spent in the gym. Use the extra days to focus on cardio, if you can do it in the morning even better.

Stick at it for at least 2 weeks and review your progress - your aim is to be losing between 1-2 lbs a week any more is likely just water or muscle.

Avoid Clen, if you were having panic attacks just with a high dose of NO you will probably :boom: on it.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

ok u clearly have no idea on diet or training i suggest u man up and listen to people who have dun this for years other wise ur not gonna loose s**t! and hold on to the fat u already have u need to understand diet before u try to do it and how the body reacts to thigs like cardio protien carbs fats clen etc and if u havent took clen before it will fuk yur young mind up. and it isnt no majic drug diet has to be spot on and yours is no where near...


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not looking to offend you thunderman and i certainly don't think i warrant a respone like that from you? I was just asking questions as to what i know and obviously the extent of my knowledge isn't as good as yours, so could you please help me out or put up a diet or exercise plan for me rather than slag me off?

You're a lot bigger than me judging by your picture which is why you eat more i guess?

So if you could post up a diet for me which would help me burn fat quickly and effectively then i would be extremely thankful.

Regards.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys, i also read the posts before, i didnt see them before i read thunderman's. I am sorry if i've offended you but i really do want to take this seriously, but every person i ask seems to have something different to say, which i why im always posting and asking for advice on what is best and hopefully trying to find the same answer off of everyone else.

What if i was to start from scratch with a diet like this. Would this help me lose body fat, and i dont care how much i weigh essentially, because i know muscle is heavier than fat.

7.00am - Breakfast - Oats (1 sachet) with semi skimmed milk and 1 scoop whey (sci-mentor whey isolate)

10.00am - Snack - 2 scoop shake with water and banana

1.00pm - Lunch - Chicken/Fish/Steak and a cup of brown rice and some veg (brocolli/sweetcorn etc)

4.00pm - Tin of tuna and a banana

6.30pm - NO Xplode

7.00pm - 8.30pm - Hour weights, 30 minutes cardio

8.45pm - Anabolic Halo

9.00pm - Steak/Chicken and salad/vegetables

10.30pm - Bed

And to drink water throughout the day and maybe a black coffee or two.

How does this sound, and what you would guys chop and change.

I have a lot of body fat already and my BMI tells me i a overweight, which is why i want to drop the BF so desperately, when i am stood up i look relatively flat, but when i sit down it all folds over and i hate my love handles! 

And no crazy cal, i am not on anti-depressents, ha!

Regards.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do you understand why i asked if you were?

youre very much overthinking things..and its a uncommon side effect of anxiety type stuff..

why not look thru t man posts and see what advice he`s given to others regarding diet.

you dont get to 24 stone without knowing a few things and then dropping down to contest shape yearly...

he gives very good very basic advice.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I think the reason you pissed the big man off is cause people are offering advice and you are not really taking it. I just wrote a day plan for you and a guide to changing your training around and you seemed to have overlooked/ignored that as well!

There will always be slightly different opinons when it comes to dieting as different people are ultimately going need more or less of certain things. However the basics will remain the same which is what people are trying to offer you, it is then down to YOU to try them and and work out what works best for YOU.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for replying so swiftly.

CrazyCal: I do tend to over think things and i am working on this because i am also very impatient, and all my apologies to thunderman, i did read some of his posts and he is obviously more informed than i am or may ever be, so thank you for all of your advice, not just thunderman but everyone else.

Scan: I will work with that meal plan you just posted, it's just i read the "start from scratch" part so i just wrote it all up again. However, the times on the one i just posted are more suited around work and i can eat at these times where as it would be more difficult to eat when you have suggested. You have helped me a lot mate with many of my posts on here and not just this one. So i guess now i'll wait and see and fill you in on the results.

Sorry if i have offended anyone by thinking i know more than i do and so on, but a big thank you sincerely for putting up with it and helping me out.

I'll stick to Scan's meal plan that he posted up for me and let you all know how i get on.

Regards.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

That's it....just try it and see what happens.

Ultimately any diet you decide for yourself or others suggest you won't know if it works for you until you give it a go and give it a few weeks of sticking to it at the very least to see if you lose fat.

Don't be down on yourself, you asked questions....it's an internet forum, that's what it is here for.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol no probs bud, there`s so much over thinking at times on here it drives me nuts...

keep it simple and bitch slap some patience into yourself. :wink:

thundermans just a grumpy old hairy bear lol


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah like Cal said try not to over-think things your diet does not have to be absolutely spot on unless you are going to compete, what you have is now is a good place to start.

Stay motivated and stick at it mate.

:thumb


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

cant believe how thunderman gets that big just eating rice krispies with 5 bananas 4 times a daylayball:


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't forget t'man's 13 eggs for breakfast...the monster.:becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think youre way of thinking has become very common on here alex, its not your fault, you`v read so much sh1t in magazines etc...

and for once theres a general agreement here lol.

the single best advice i can give you is read as many threads in the sections of interest as you can..see the common problems for yourself and how theyre dealt with and the responses from the questioner at times...

good one for taking it on the chin bud and i hope you stick around..even if its only to wind up T-Man :wink:

but think less.

weight training is very very simple IF you keep it so.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys, me again 

I was just wondering if you could recommend an alternative breakfast to oats in the morning as I have suddenly started to not enjoy them as much and the texture makes me feel a bit sick 

Would 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter be a good replacement?

Regards.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I know its not much of a change but, you could go for a simple museli I have Asda's own its just oats raisins and nuts really and it is so quick, eggs on brown, kippers, I personally have protein shake museli and cornflakes mixed cos you can have some fast carbs for first meal as long as you don't over do it, less on none training days!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try blendiing youre oats with your protein powderr add some milk or water..maybe a nana, some natty yoghurt, an egg, peanut butter/nesquick and you have excellent breakky thats easy to consume.

its easier to drink cals than eat em


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys.

Another thing is that i struggle with is what i eat on weekends.

I have spoken to some guys on the forum about this before in this thread like quadzilla and scan (i think?) about me having to migrate to my uncles every weekend to look after his dogs while he is away. Because i train on sundays, i bring my Pre and Post workout supps and protein, but because i train at 2pm as opposed to 7pm like on a week day, i dont really know how to shift my times between meals. Like evryone, i enjoy a good lie in  so im not out of bed till about 10ish on a saturday or sunday. Could someone suggest the best way for me to eat on weekends and when?

Thanks in advance 

Regards.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

just continue to run your meals every three hours m8 your body dosnt know what time it is have your breakfast whatever time you get up and take it from there


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds good, cheers FAT BOY


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys, just a post to ask for a tad more advice.

I started at about 16 stone, and am now 14 stone 10lbs, but i want to be a lean 180, (roughly around 12.5 stone) and i just seem to have hit a wall.

Here is my current diet.

Breakfast - 7.45am

Two slices of toast with peanut butter and one scoop whey (23g protein)

Snack - 10.00am

Banana and 2 scoops whey (46g protein)

Lunch - 1.00pm

Either a Chicken salad or two tins of mackrel fillets in spicy tomato sauce

Snack - 4.00pm

Banana and 2 scoops whey (46g protein)

Snack - 7.00pm

Promax Diet Bar (20.3g protein)

Dinner - 10.00pm

High protein meat and Salad (Sometimes just the meat!)

I have BSN NO Xplode before workouts also.

I train like this:

Monday - Rest

Tuesday - Chest

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Shoulders

Friday - Arms

Saturday - Rest

Sunday - Back

and i do a minimum of 20 minutes hill walking at the end of every session.

But i need advice on how to slim down fast because i want to be able to rip my shirt off and woo the ladies at reading festival  (end of august)

When i stand up i dont look so bad, just not that firm, and when i sit down i get rolls on my stomach and a saggy chest.

I really want to tighten up and lose fat whilst staying a similar size to what i am already.

Any advice would be appreciated

Regards


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry to be blunt mate but I don't like your routine at all.

I know you would benefit more if you done something like this: chest with triceps, legs with shoulders and back with biceps. Also try doing 45 mins incline walking after training. 20 mins won't burn any fat.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

routine is awful, as i said much earlier in the thread.

why when planning a routine would you plan a routine that bears no resemblence to how anyone trains on here...


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

No need to apologise London, I'm here for advice  seeing as you and cal both think my routine is poor, could you perhaps post one up that you think would shred me up and drop fat quickly? But could you also explain why the routine is poor? I'd just like to know so I'm a bit more knowledgable on th subject  Thanks guys 

Regards.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe drop one of the slices of toast in the morning whilst you are cutting.

Also what Whey are you using fella?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its poor because youre training 5 days a week and 4 of them concurrently.

no on eon here trains that frequently even on gear.

so how will you grow using methods no one else does?

rest grows muscle and with no rest you`ll drive yourself into the ground and make yourself ill..

howd i know cos ive done the same dumb sht you are when i had no good advice.

i`d train 5x a days a week and walk 10 miles a day too...

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html

a routine will not "shred" you up it grows muscle.

youre diet and cardio will help you lose bf.

i train 2x a week, walk 2x day for 30 mins every day.

thats your "key" for getting ripped dude


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Mikeelarge said:


> Maybe drop one of the slices of toast in the morning whilst you are cutting.
> 
> Also what Whey are you using fella?


I'm using Sci-Mentor premium whey, choc orange flavour.

Strawberry is 10x nicer though and mixes a lots better


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> its poor because youre training 5 days a week and 4 of them concurrently.
> 
> no on eon here trains that frequently even on gear.
> 
> ...


One of the complications though is that i rely on my friends to get me to and from the gym as i am still learning to drive, so i train with them and this is the routine they have been doing for quite some time. One week heavy weights, low reps, and the next Low weights, high reps, and it seems to have worked for them, especially my friend Sam who is cut to sh*t, and his diet is terrible! And it really p*sses me off because i try so hard and i've only lost like a stone in 4 months by eating as clean as possible  i do struggle with what i eat on weekends though because i leave my whey in work and stuff.

Don't get me wrong, i have definitely noticed a big change in my look with the regime i am on now, so i can't see why it's so bad? but then again, you lot have been training for years, i'm just very confused.

If i was to stick to this routine but maybe only do an hour on the weights and then 40 minutes cardio, would that be better?

And from the diet i posted up does that look ok in regards to dropping BF quickly, because i'd love to lose about 1.5 stone in about 2 months if thats possible?

Regards.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

And i want to maintain my muscle mass/size or even get a bit bigger, but i want to be firm and not have fat rolls and saggy chest when i sit down


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Increasing muscle size / firming up is one process. DIET / TRAINING / REST

Reducing those fat rolls is another process. DIET / CARDIO

You can do both at the same time. :becky:

Losing 1.5 stone in 2 months is definately acheivable, I have just done it. :becky:


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

You've just done it?! Congrats man, fancy enlightening me on how you trained and dieted? 

Regards.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

*Training*

Weights - 3 times a week.

*Cardio *

Walking - minimum of 30 mins fast paced - 5 days a week

Cycling - 10 sessions per week - 20-35 minutes depending on other training.

Cross trainer - 5 sessions per week - 10-15 minutes depending on other training.

*Diet*

*Breakfast (one of the following)*

50g porridge with water, handful of nuts, 1 scoop whey.

4 eggs scrambled, 3 cheese oatcakes.

Banana, alpen light nut bar, 1 scoop whey.

*Lunch (one of the following)*

150g chicken, salad, apple.

300g cottage cheese, 3 oatcakes, apple.

Tin of tuna, salad, apple, 2 raw carrotts.

*Afternoon snack (one of the following)*

2 oatcakes with peanut butter, 1 scoop whey.

1 bag of mattesons chicken bites, handful of nuts.

2 scoops whey.

Banana, alpen light nut bar, 1 scoop whey.

150g cottage cheese, 2 oatcakes.

*Dinner (one of the following)*

Jacket potato (60% potato removed) filled with tuna, salad.

Salmon, sweet potato, huge pile of vegetables.

250g chicken, salad, mixed pickles, carrotts - raw.

Cod, sweet potato, roasted peppers & onions, mingetout.

Lean steak mince chilli, small portion of brown rice, vegetables.

Ocassionaly i would have a bed time snack from the snack list above or a protein shake.

I would also drink 4 litres of fizzy water per day and supplement with CLA and an Ephedrine / caffeine based product or a non-stimulant fat burner such as Lean-r from Extreme. :becky:

Job done.


----------



## gengis (Nov 11, 2010)

what exersizes are good for loosing fat?


----------



## vxrich (Jan 18, 2007)

try walking for half an hour on a treadmill at a good pace every morning before breakfast- youll be surprised!


----------



## sssallylane (Dec 22, 2010)

If you're looking to find out what is the best way to lose weight quickly, I'd say it's in healthy food choices and portion control. Your diet plan looks fine, but I think you'd do well to switch some of your protein shakes to actual protein-rich foods, like peanut butter on whole wheat bread or a cup of yogurt so that you don't end up feeling hungry.


----------

